# some good reggae songs



## stonerwiz420 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey there, here are some good reggae songs I recently found, some are full albums and some are just individual songs, here are some I found, hopefully you guys like them and please feel free to post any that I may have missed and should check out

Here is the entire album of Kona Town by Pepper, keep in mind some of these songs are semi-rock as well as reggae; 




here's one called Herb Fields by Rootz Underground; 




here's another one by Rootz Underground called farming; 




International Herb by Jah Light; 




Time Bomb by Iration; 




Bowl For Two by The Expendables; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5kGUqEBva4

Coconut Girl by Brother Noland (most memorable from Pineapple Express); http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of9gGMIjYYQ

Trouble Up There by Stick Figure; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZgykagEVbE

Twisted Love by Seedless; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OYEwOmrwp0

Legalize It by Peter Tosh; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABc8ciT5QLs

Wanted Dread And Alive by Peter Tosh; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlfQVvsNLFk

And last but not least, here's Chase The Devil by Max Romeo (I first heard this song on Grand Theft Auto; San Andreas; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpIAc9by5iU

So that's my list, hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## smokadapotta (Jun 23, 2014)

I've got several on this list, thanks for the new ones.


----------



## stonerwiz420 (Jun 24, 2014)

smokadapotta said:


> I've got several on this list, thanks for the new ones.


fa sho, glad i could help, which ones were new to you?


----------



## smokadapotta (Jun 24, 2014)

The Peter tosh songs, seedless, stick figure and both roots songs.
This is my small reggae playlist, you mightve heard these already
Bushman - Cannabis
Alborosie - Camilla
Herbalist
Boom boom vibration
Eek a mouse -Ganja Smuggling
Police in helicopter
Gregory Isaac - Night Nurse
Ras Matthew -ganja in my brain
Tribal Seeds - The Garden
Stephen Marley - Jah army
Slightly Stoopid - This Joint
Damien Marley - Road to Zion
And I just added sublime just...
Sublime - smoke 2 joints
Doin time
What I got
Santeria


----------



## stonerwiz420 (Jun 29, 2014)

smokadapotta said:


> The Peter tosh songs, seedless, stick figure and both roots songs.
> This is my small reggae playlist, you mightve heard these already
> Bushman - Cannabis
> Alborosie - Camilla
> ...


dude that's a fucking awesome list, i'll definitely have to check those out, i mean i've heard sublime and i love this joint by slightly stoopid but a lot of the other ones i haven't heard yet


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 29, 2014)

Spragga and a couple of the Marleys TORCH DIS TRAK!!!


----------



## smokadapotta (Jun 30, 2014)

Haha, glad I could help brotha.


----------



## Merlin34 (Jun 30, 2014)

Gladiators, SOJA, Dennis Brown, Rebelution, Black Uhuru, Alborosie, Max Romeo, Sizzla, Capleton, Buju Banton, Pato Banton, Jimmy Cliff, Israel Vibration, Tribal Seeds, Roots Underground, UB40, Big Mountain, Burning Spear.

Those are off the top of my head. I'll post more for you to check out as I think of them. I've seen hundreds of reggae shows, mostly roots.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jul 9, 2014)




----------

